# Landau Kalkül/ O-Notation



## districon (23. Mai 2021)

Hey, kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Vereinfachungen hier stimmen? Wäre sehr dankbar.
a > 0, b > 1, c ≥ 2 sind positive Konstanten, n und t sind Eingabegrößen


----------



## mihe7 (23. Mai 2021)

districon hat gesagt.:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Vereinfachungen hier stimmen?


Ja, kann ich machen: nein, die Vereinfachungen stimmen z. T. nicht. Um ein Beispiel herauszugreifen: wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass bei d) O(1) richtig wäre oder überhaupt sein könnte?


----------

